# Sealing JNS 6000



## Knivperson (Apr 9, 2021)

Just bought a JNS 300 and 6000 synthetic from Maksim. The 300 is sealed with laquer. Is it necessary to seal the 6000 stone? Will it break? Any experience?


----------



## Lars (Apr 9, 2021)

No need to seal it. It's a great stone, enjoy..


----------



## daveb (Apr 9, 2021)

Never sealed mine. Works fine, lasts a long time.


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 9, 2021)

It's really great, and the 300 cuts super fast. Was used to Naniwa Pro 800 as my coarsest stone, so this is something else. And the 6000 supplements my naniwa pro 3000 really well, can feel and see a difference between them.


----------

